# 1920s Elyria badged Colson Co.



## Drosentreter (Jun 28, 2022)

If any of you Colson lovers is looking for a project for a daughter or granddaughter to ride, boy have I got the bike for you. Huge potential with this girls 24” Elyria badged Colson Co. made bike. Shipping will be exact. Specify whether your bid is with or without shipping. If you do not specify I assume you are paying shipping. As always free local pickup or meetup if close. Awesome frame-set, crankset, chain, and forks. Looks to be all original to the bike. I’d love to keep it, but I don’t have the room, the time, or the little girl to let ride it. 
Thank you, Dane.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jun 29, 2022)

I know someone out there just has to have this bike. Throw out an offer. Ya never know what I might take.


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 2, 2022)

Still unsold.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 3, 2022)

$30


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 3, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> $30



No Deal


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 4, 2022)

$40


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 4, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> $40



No Deal


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 4, 2022)

$45


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 4, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> $45



No Deal yet haha


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 4, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> No Deal yet haha



I’ll have to break open the piggy bank to see if I’ve got enough to bid again! 🤣


----------



## Drosentreter (Jul 4, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> I’ll have to break open the piggy bank to see if I’ve got enough to bid again! 🤣



Hahaha. I feel that😂


----------



## MrMonark13 (Jul 4, 2022)

Sorry, I’m out


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 25, 2022)

Still available for one of you Colson lovers…


----------

